# The American Army....??



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Fifty-one years ago, Herman James, a North Carolina mountain man, was drafted by the Army. On his first day in basic training, the Army issued him a comb. That afternoon the Army barber sheared off all his hair. On his second day, the Army issued Herman a toothbrush. That afternoon the Army dentist yanked seven of his teeth. On the third day, the Army issued him a jock strap. The Army has been looking for Herman for 51 years.

Any of you want to comment. Maybe you know this man..??


----------



## Lip (Apr 25, 2007)

I think I ran into him in the Philippines … lol


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey Lip… how are you doing..


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank´s for the smile Larry

Dennis


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i think he was seen 
in australia

making cutting boards
and getting a *pedicure*


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Huge LOL!


----------



## Albert (Jul 28, 2008)

OUCH!


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

Here is a picture of Herman.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

Unfortunately, I couldn't run fast enough. They caught up with me and didn't release me until 21 years later. I miss those days!

Cheers!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

What a helluva good joke, *Larry*.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I also thougt he ran away to Australia…... Something about being able to blend in…. : ^ )


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks cr1, I have been trying to foget that place for the last 20 years…..lol


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I seem to remember the words "Olangapo" and "binjo ditch."

Hm. I'm not even old enough …..


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Main street in Olongopo straight off the base at Subic Bay was Magsaysay drive… I think…had a few good runs in Subic… great place..


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Thats not herman that's Pauline MY SISTER HE HE and is a rather flattering shot of her too. Alistair


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey, guys, don't ya tell nobody where I am, ye hear?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Oolongapo City?


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Ayup. That's the place. Heard stories. The words "drunken sailor" come to mind ;-)


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I spent many hours in 'Po City between '69 - '71. Pulled liberty with my brother one night and we both wrote home telling our folks that we had met there - although we left out most of the details - lol

When I came back from my last cruise, we manned the rail as we passed under the Golden Gate bridge. As we passed under the bridge, I yelled "THROW ME COIN" to the tourists watching us. There was a brief silence on deck, then near hysterical laughter. I heard later that the skipper was torn between fits of laughter and rants about a court martial for the SOB with the big mouth.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

To explain that… kids would swim under the bridge from Subic Naval Base to Olongapo city… we would throw coins and watch the kids duck dive for them…the river was a sh*tty brown…funny at the time but sad now…


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I've been there a couple of times…. Was a rough city.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

I was stationed at Okinawa for 2 years and spent several months in the Phillippines.
Nice things to buy there too.
Arlin


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Now you can't blame him for hiding out, can you!!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Not down under, down below. LOL


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Now THAT's FUNNY !!! Thanks.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Can you really blame old Herman?


----------

